# Ladies, opinion on men with thinning hair?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Probably been asked before I'm sure, but just curious of what some women's preferences are? All I seem to find is women who don't prefer "bald" men, but where do you draw the line with thinning or MPB? 

Seems I am starting to get some thinning up top and start of the old "MPB" at the back, but certainly not a bald patch, just thinner. I have already started on the old rogaine. Actually, looking from anywhere but the back, it probably would not be very obvious, but..... 

I know regardless of a woman's view of me, I simply don't like it so I would do it regardless. I think if a few dribbles of potion once/day can keep/regrow my hair, why not. I think I would draw the line there. Not willing to gamble my health with pills, and probably not willing to go to extremes of transplants. Maybe in 10yrs I might be more OK with it, but for now, I like to have my hair.

Ladies, it would be helpful to know your age, but I understand that might be guarded.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Bald is great. Shave it all.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Grow a long mullet and comb it forward like the President.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 41. I prefer that a man be confident in himself. So, if he's balding, he should either own it or go ahead and shave it off. It's all the futile attempts to conceal balding with comb-overs and bad toupes that are unattractive to me.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Bald is beautiful! Hair is beautiful! Do what feels right and natural to you with regard to your pate no matter what others think. Some women like their men with a full head of hair, some like chrome domes, some like other ladies. It's all good. You do you, boo.

For what it's worth I used to have a mad crush on Michael Stipe and thought he was a sexy b**** and looked better sans hair.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I always adored Micheal Stipe too, but that doesn't mean he doesn't look like a chemo patient, like most of these bald guys today do.

Just calling it like I sees it.

Try to avoid being like all the other baldies out there, Bob. It's ridiclous how all balding men are shaving their heads and thinking they look 'hot.' They don't. Really. They don't.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Propecia is your friend...


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

My H has been shaving his head for years now. He has had a receding hairline since I met him, though thick black hair all over the head. 
As he got older his hair began to thin and I think a bald patch on the top so he decided to shave it off. He looks very sexy with a shaved head, I love it!
I would much prefer this to a man pretending he is not going bald with comb overs or mock hair like Donald Trump.
Nothing sexier than a bald head!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

I've owned my bald head for years. Every Monday is "get out the clippers and cut on number zero" day. GF had never rubbed a bald head before we met. She says that she didn't know what she was missing all of those years. I absolutely think you need to own it. Sure there are women out there who won't give a man a second look if he's bald/balding, just as there are men who only want a woman with huge "tracts of land". Both are nature's call and can only be changed with medical intervention, which I would never do.

Playing up the insecurities about balding is all about a billion-dollar industry that has a vested interest in making sure that men believe that women won't have anything to do with them if they are balding.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It isn't about insecurities as much as it is about building a new persona. I have Einstein hair . As a card carrying member of the academic elite and a product design guy I can't look like an accountant. 

I last wore a suit in 2000. I'm not about to invest time and effort to look like bodybuilder John or Vin Diesel John or what not. 

Propecia has worked great for me, started early and no major thinning since.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Chemo? Really? :::stunned:::

IMHO the percentage of men with thinning or balding hair is pretty close to the percentage of women with breasts. While we are at it, about half the men are shorter than average. And we all have ugly knees.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I know you asked for ladies, but here is a guys view. 

If you are worried about being bald, you have more problems than being bald. 

I don't shave my head yet, I have some hair up there and GF does not really want me to shave it yet, I just keep it short. She likes running her fingers through the hair that I have. 

But she is fine when I want to shave it.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Trying to hide thinning hair with long sides, or a comb over says "insecure" to me. Insecure is less attractive than thinning hair.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Shave in the Shower every Monday-Wednesday-Friday and some times Sunday.

I own it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Either is fine I'd think to an adult woman. I'm an older man with hair so can't comment. But there's no avoiding it if happens so why worry.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Agree with the others - OWN IT. Go bald or rock it as is. 

No point in trying to cover it up to appease women who are turned off by balding. You'll be forced to keep up that image if you do and no point in being with someone who's turned off by something you have to live with for the rest of your life.

28yr old here with a partner who's been balding since we met in undergrad. Always found bald heads super sexy.


----------



## Luv2travel (Sep 20, 2017)

Shave it all off. My husband did at age 25 and never looked back and messing with thinning hair. I met him eight years later and only knew him bald. He looks really good bald. And we save money on haircuts. I'm 34 and he's 37.


----------



## Uselessmale (May 20, 2017)

Lost hair occasionally shave my head wife hates it, oh well. Bald and fugly


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I will die with a full head of hair.......I don't care how I have to achieve it. Hair is beautiful and I love combing it and women love running their fingers and toes through it.............Going bald to me is giving up.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My hair is a bit shorter than that but overall that's the look I sport. I used to listen to the guy when I was a teenager. Still do. Maybe he inspired me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't care what hair a man does or doesn't have. When I met my husband in our late 40's his hair line was receeding. Made no difference at all to me and as a confident man it has never worried him either. He keeps his hair very short but doesn't shave. 

The things I hate are comb-overs,(they just draw attention to the situation), toupees, and men who while going bald leave the rest of their hair very long. I call it the 'mad professor' look. Not attractive.


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

I love bald. I find it attractive. God I hate long hair on a guy I don't care how good looking they are. Short or no hair sexy to me


----------

